# Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop hole



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Today I had a job interview(which is looking really hopeful) at a farm.
The guy that might hire me wants to buy milk, as he can't drink cows milk.
He would want to buy 2+ gallons every week and the price of it wouldn't bother him. Good deal for me or no?

I tried explaining to him that with the state laws and regulations it makes it really hard to do.
then her brought up the question- "What if they never find out about it?"
To which I said "what if they do?". The he said "well I would just be buying it to feed to my dogs then (with a smirk on his face).
So he told me to see if there are any loop holes, as there always are and get back with him. He is very interested in buying.
I told him I would have to get another doe but was planning on that anyways and would check into it.
If you ask the state about loop wholes they would say there are none, of course they want you to go grade A all the way.

I am sure there are probably people who have done it..somehow.

Would you do it and keep a REALLY low profile? As in we don't talk to no one about it or something.

What are your thoughts on this. It would be good for me if it was even possible.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop*

I heard about selling the jar/container that the milk comes in and including the milk for "free" with the purchase of the container. :laugh: I personally wouldn't risk it. But there's an idea for ya.  Maybe have the farmer sign something saying that the milk is for animal consumption? I hate to lie...but what else can ya do?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

Personally I would do it. I didn't see anything about animal consumption in the New York law so I could just label it as that. That's how I plan on selling my milk as and see people on Craigslist advertising all the time.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

I don't think I'd risk it. If something happened to sour your work relation....uh uh. You'd risk huge fines and losing your animals, etc. RESEARCH and see if you can have him sign something saying it is for animal consumption only. And make sure that the document covers you....i dunno....scary situation any more


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

I do believe there is a law in New York state regarding selling raw milk for pet consumption. I had looked into doing that several years ago with cow and goat milk. I have the paperwork somewhere, it was too much bother for me for just a few gallons a week. You need (or needed at that point) a license to produce and sell "pet food." New York makes it hard to do anything.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

Can you give milk away? Maybe say that you are giving it to him and he is just paying you for the gas it takes for you to bring it to him. Or you could say he is paying you for some of the goats' feed.

If he is a farmer though, he would know the risks of drinking raw milk. Unless you have milk police running around I highly doubt anyone would find out. Just tell him you would prefer if he didn't tell people where he got the milk.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

Here in Colorado, there are very specific rules about selling raw milk. it is basically illegal to sell raw milk ... however, if you are a "share holder" of the herd and pay a "boarding fee" for the cow/goat, you can buy the raw milk. 
I would check into the specific laws in NY ...

and I agree ... it could be a bit tricky dealing with your employers on that level ... sometimes it's best to keep business stricly business unless you really know the person well and know that you can trust them to do the right thing.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop*

Do you really want to work for a man who begins your relationship with a request for law breaking, lying, distrust? :shocked:

I personally would tell the fellow that after careful consideration I've decided that the job would not be a good fit. I would wish him well and go on my way. And, no I would not risk all the work and love I've put into my goats.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

Yeah, after thinking about and listening to everyones opinion here and I am going to stick to my guns.
I am going to tell him no if he asks again. I don't like risks and this would be too costly if anything ever happens.

I actually like this guy and he would be a really nice person to work for.
I am not going to get out of my only job option because he asked if I was selling milk.
He is just ignorant of state laws. When I told him it was illegal he didn't seem to know it was...as people do it and therefore he thought it was OK.

A friend (here in NY) told me to to just tell him no and if a year or so later we can fully trust each other (this is working up to a partnership) then I could consider doing something like leaving it on the porch or taking a donation or him paying for gas. However at only making something like $15 a week it still isn't worth it so my answer will still be no. You are right, too much into them and loosing them would be too much.
If I give him one final answer of no he isn't going to be heart broken, work and life can still go on.
Another note is this guy runs a livestock CSA...he is under the states foot.

He did say if and when we were working together I can give him an idea for another project for the farm.
I gave him my idea of Boer meat goats and he liked it..never thought of dairy.
That isn't a bad idea...to start a small grade A dairy with proper licensing and inspections.
Do it right and along with his grass-fed and organic plan, proper housing and more space than they would need.
That is the way the run their farm. With everything "up to code" it wouldn't be a problem. This is years down the road though. makes for a great idea now. i am sure he knows how it is for inspections as their butcher house needs to be checked annually.

Simple solution for him is to buy some kids from me 
I would be able to see hem everyday and care for them as if they were my own.
They he would get the milk. Registration papers in his name etc.
He would milk them. That is if he is really interested in getting milk.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

I think that's a smart decision. :hi5:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

You posted your decision before I got this posted. Still, I want to say my piece. Hope you do not mind. I understand how you feel.

First off I am nearly 60 years old. So as an old Hippie I tend to not mind bending the *rules* to the breaking point. Especially when it comes to people being allowed to choose what they eat.
Funny thing, yesterday I was at Trader Joe's and the cashier was friendly and we were just joking around and he said something about the possibility of my needing an alibi with my signature. I laughed and told him I did not think I was in much danger of needing and alibi.
Then I told him that everything I do is not exactly legal. I sell fresh eggs, raw milk and I make cheese using an actual goat stomach. This led to a conversation about Monsanto and GMO foods. As I was leaving he asked me to come back and see him as he wanted to hear more about what we do. (We get this all the time.)
Of course, it has to be up to the individual to weigh their own risks. At my age I would love to be arrested (though I think there is little chance of that) so I could get a good ACLU lawyer to make a big public stink about the squeezing out of the small farmer. There was that poor Amish dairyman.....................
Okay, I am off my soapbox. This is just a real pet pieve of mine.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

I would do it. If things went sour down the line and he tried to get you in trouble he isn't going to have any proof you sold him any milk. I HATE that we can't sell milk, etc.! What happened to the world? Free country my butt...you can't do this and that and the other thing and have to jump through ridiculous hoops, buy licenses, pay fees, etc. to do anything from cut firewood to selling milk, daring to own a dog (even in the countryside) to making a burn pile in your field. I don't like those kinds of restrictions that we never used to worry about in the "olden days".


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *



luvmyherd said:


> At my age I would love to be arrested (though I think there is little chance of that) so I could get a good ACLU lawyer to make a big public stink about the squeezing out of the small farmer. There was that poor Amish dairyman.....................
> Okay, I am off my soapbox. This is just a real pet pieve of mine.


This is off-topic, but oh boy luvmyherd, I think you and I would have a great time talking up a storm together. LOL. :laugh: Methinks we have much in common... We'll get two soapboxes and then we can both rant and rave on the same town corner. [insert evil laugh]

But @ Jesse, I think you're making a wise choice. I've had a lot of folks ask me to deliver my raw milk, which is illegal here in OR, and while I could most likely fly under the radar and not get caught, your conscience is much, much lighter when you know you have nothing to fear because you are staying within the bounds (however unjust) that have been put down by higher ranks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

I would do it! In this wonderful place that I live they fined a church for doing a car wash and not having a permit, so the next weekend they had a sign 'car wash $5 donation', just something to think about, although I do like the free milk with the jar.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

i sale pet use only you use as you see fit.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Would you do it? Sell milk to a possible employer? loop *

Can someone help me understand this?
It is from NYS department of agriculture and markets.
~
Goat and/or Sheep milk:

Sanitation requirements are the SAME as::

Producer
Producer-Dealer
Plant Operator
Frozen Dessert 
No reports are necessary for goat or sheep milk
Exemptions from Licensing:

Milk Dealers: Milk dealers who handle less than 3,000 pounds of milk per month may be exempted from the licensing requirements.
Stores: A store is exempt from milk dealer licensing providing it does not engage in the customary functions of a milk dealer:

Stores who handle less than 3,000 pounds of milk per month may be exempted from the milk dealer licensing requirements.
It does not distribute milk to its store(s)
It does not operate a milk processing plant
It does not sell milk to other stores

Note: A store that handles potentially hazardous foods including milk, shell eggs and refrigerated meats needs an Article 28 Food License issued by NYS Department of Agriculture and Markets, Division of Food Safety and Inspection.
(Me I guess-)Producers: Producers are not required to be licensed unless they handle more than 3,000 pounds per month and do any of the following:

Deliver their own milk from the farm to the plant
Operate a plant using milk produced on own farm (Producer-Dealer)
Distribute packaged fluid milk, if milk is processed by another plant operator

Basically that means as long as I have it pasteurized by a plant then I'm good?
Although it would be too much to have it processed.
I am thinking for the future it would be nice to get my license for raw milk.
Build up some heavy milkers first. Then buy that old dairy farm (2 barns and a milk parlor) near by for 130k.
I can picture it 2 years down the road.. I guess its okay to dream.
I would love to have a 20+ goat dairy if possible. NY state is a pain though.


----------

